# Ralink RT2561S: Need multicast update callback.. again ?



## zero (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

This is not the first time I see this message. It was happen just after upgrading 7.2 to 8.0... but he comes back, just after a little update (csup+make).
So I tried:

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev ral0 inet 192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0
ral0: only 1 vap supported
```

Surely because I already created this... Im stuck, What is wrong? What exactly mean this message ?


----------



## zero (Feb 1, 2010)

up!


----------

